# Few Closed Reed Predator Calls



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sorry Guys I haven't been around a lot I have been throwing myself in to my wood working and call making. It keeps me in the here and now and takes what little mind I have busy. I have a lot of stuff to post but figured I would start with these. These are closed reed calls voiced in raspy rabbit and cottontail. I will take $20 for the first call delivered and 15.00 for each additional call you take. The photos show front and back. My photo skills have not improved for sure. These calls look a lot been than the photos show.

Listing the calls Left to Right. Tallest call is 3 1/2inches tall

Flamed Osage,Osage, stabilized Wormy Red Oak spalted, stabilized Big Leaf Maple Burl, Ambrosia Maple, Stabilized Big Leaf Maple, Stabilized Wormy Red Oak spalted, Stabilzed Flame Box Elder Burl, Balck Walnut and Two tone swirly Ash.

I can do special woods if you prefer just shoot me a PM and let me know. I have probably over 100 different types of woods.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Rodney!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow those are really nice. Well done.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice looking calls Rodney !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Calls 1,3 and 7 from the left are sold. Thank you


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

You have been busy, Beautiful.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful calls Rodney !


----------

